# Cyborg looking less ugly and more attractive?



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone noticed especially with pictures like these that Ms. Cristiane "Cyborg" Justino is looking a lot less ugly and a bit more attractive with an actual womanly body nowadays? Could this be in preparation for actually making 135 by cutting out muscle?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Lmao


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

if you scroll up and down real fast you might fall for it


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Five pounds of makeup will make anyone look "less ugly".

As the saying goes, "You can put lipstick on a pig, but at the end of the day it's still a pig."


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

She certainly looks nicer in some of them pics and does look to be slimming down, in the last picture especially.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll admit that she's probably wearing ALOT of makeup but you have to admit she doesn't look as ripped. Probably cutting out the roids. Also I seriously think she could make 135 now.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

First picture she looks weird, but if she was in a club looking like she does in the rest of them... i wouldn't think twice about hitting on her.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And my point has been proven. Thank you very much I am happy!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This is an old shoot during her downtime after getting popped for PED's.

Surprised it's taken 3-4yrs for these to get posted.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, what's she looking like nowadays?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Like this...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wouldnt think twice....


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

it's like having a crush on godzilla


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Photoshop works wonders. As does taking pictures of someone's side vs straight on.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Exit, stage left.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Kanto definitely wants to give Cyborg the 'D'.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Still looks like a dude.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In terms of her face at least but her body seems to look more feminine. She used to look like a muscle machine but now she looks more like a woman in terms of her body. I guess we will see later.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I guess we will see later.


LOL what does that even mean?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like at he next weight ins and who knows when that'll be. Though supposedly she is working on signing with the UFC as a bantamweight. So she'd be bypassing the whole fighting in Invicta route.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Like at he next weight ins and who knows when that'll be. Though supposedly she is working on signing with the UFC as a bantamweight. So she'd be bypassing the whole fighting in Invicta route.


She's on invicta 11 mate.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> supposedly she is working on signing with the UFC as a bantamweight. So she'd be bypassing the whole fighting in Invicta route.


You should check the WMMA section more often Kanto 

27th Feb. defending her title against Charmaine Tweet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm a little embarrased considering I'm an aspiring MMA reporter. Well I still have a long way to go and can't commit all my time to it yet. If I could I'd probably have caught wind of that.


----------

